# Remoras as table fare



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

The question had been asked before, but it seemed that no one had actually tried preparing a remora.

So I thought - what the heck? I like to occasionally try fish not typically considered food fare, with the question, "why not". 

I brought back a remora, filleted it and fried it up. 

It was easy to clean, with a regular bone structure so that the fillet was boneless after removing the lateral line. The taste (mild, no aftertaste) and texture (firm white meat) were both excellent. In appearance and taste, the remora was similar to triggerfish. 

The downside: The yield, per fish, was surprisingly small, so you have to catch big ones. 

Remoras at the end of piers feed on bait-fish throwbacks, but attached to large predators, they feed on scraps and waste-remnants. Because of that fact I'd recommend frying to avoid the possibility of undercooking. After removing the lateral line/dark red area, the remaining flesh was very appealing, which I found quite surprising .


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome info... Been curious about this myself. The remoras closest relative is the Cobia. Thanks for sharing


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

WOW. so how did u get over the smell those things stink like hell? I heard a story one time of one eating a persons turd, no thanks.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm surprised!!! They stink bad when you take them out of the water. Never had the courage to try one. Some people say sail cat is good too...


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Is your real name Bear Grylls?

He drinks his own urine.....


....................


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I thought you were going to say the meat sucked. Get it sucked... cause it's a Remora. You see what I did there?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

capt'n slim said:


> WOW. so how did u get over the smell those things stink like hell? I heard a story one time of one eating a persons turd, no thanks.


Not a story...it's true.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

eym_sirius said:


> The question had been asked before, but it seemed that no one had actually tried preparing a remora.
> 
> So I thought - what the heck? I like to occasionally try fish not typically considered food fare, with the question, "why not".
> 
> ...


Unless I were in a survival situation, I would have to ask why?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad was sick one day and spit a big glob of phlem overboard. Remora shot out from under the boat and ate it.....


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

like a freshwater catfish wouldn't chow down on a turd in a lake, and we all love catfish.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I always talked of trying one but could never go through with it.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

ctgalloway21 said:


> like a freshwater catfish wouldn't chow down on a turd in a lake, and we all love catfish.


No need to confuse this argument with facts.

Everyone knows remoras are nasty....


,


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

swhiting said:


> Everyone knows remoras are nasty....


The majority of America thinks it's nasty to eat a Mullet, as well...


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

for the original poster, what else have you eaten that most people don't? Just curious since you tried remora.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I can see it now ... next year there will only be 9 days of remora season, 24" minimum length, one per person, two per vessel.

And old timers in Destin called cobia "shiteaters", because of their known eating habits.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

and I also fished next to a guy on the beach last month that was keeping GaftCats and he said he loves them.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> The majority of America thinks it's nasty to eat a Mullet, as well...


Growing up in New Orleans, I would never eat a mullet from Lake Pontchartrain. Mullets in the Navarre portion of the ICW are another thing. It's all dependent on the bottom.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*remora*

i watched a special one time on dicovery, or one of those channels, that showed how they used talapia to keep the bottom of rivers clean and also used them to eat the crap of other fish that were raised in tanks. They are known for eating crap......and many people including myself eat them.

Are the remoras realted to cobia?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Half of these posts remind me of middle/high school, "school lunch is so nasty"


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

ctgalloway21 said:


> for the original poster, what else have you eaten that most people don't? Just curious since you tried remora.


"GaffCats" (aka "slimcats") are great - they tasted like river channel catfish (as opposed to farm-raised). The worst salt water fish I've tried so far was hardhead catfish. I've tried hardtails, since I saw people filling coolers with them. They're marginal, like bluefish, where you have to get every bit of lateral line out. Pinfish and spadefish pretty tasty - similar to bluegills. 

Next on the menu - bait! Cigar minnows, menhaden/pogies, and ballyhoo.

Back to remora - All fish swim and breathe in the same water they poo in. A revelation, I know! Regarding the remora, I was pleasantly surprised. When I put it in the cooler, I was apprehensive. I was thinking "nasty", too, but mostly because of what OTHER PEOPLE had said about it, not from my own personal dealings. When I filleted it, I thought, "nice"! No foul smell, like what was reported, and no bad smell from frying it (just typical fish fry smell). The flesh was firm, like triggerfish and nice and white, except for the lateral line. I'll definitely cook remora again. Remember - I've tried ONE fish and the possibility exists that it was not a representative sample. It was about 3.5 lbs.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Unless I were in a survival situation, I would have to ask why?


*It's mostly to experience life for myself instead of forming my opinions based on the what other people say about it, even though they admit they've never tried it.*

*Since it's unlikely that we'll find ourselves in survival situations, why not live and experience new things? I endorse the pursuit of variety, unless it's just not your thing. *

*I think that probably people are less afraid of the fish than they are of someone saying something to them about the fish!*


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> The majority of America thinks it's nasty to eat a Mullet, as well...


I have seen mullet schooled up eating waste of all types pumped from Navy ships on numerous occasions.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> Half of these posts remind me of middle/high school, "school lunch is so nasty"


That's a great comparison, because in elementary school, there would be these rumors about "mystery meat" as well as the infamous turnip greens, which would always be served the day after the grass was cut!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

afishanado said:


> I have seen mullet schooled up eating waste of all types pumped from Navy ships on numerous occasions.


*People turning up their noses at remoras should certainly take a second look at farm-raised tilapia(sorry - I mentioned this before seeing that someone else had already made the observation)! *

*Is this a good time to mention the eating habits of swine? It doesn't seem to keep a lot of people from eating pork! *

*I say - just be cautious and fully cook your food. And live.*


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

There are very few things out in these waters that can't be eaten, and most of them taste good if you do it right. I eat everything from hardheads to sand fleas and they are all great. I also don't cook my fish into submission, as they will almost always be cleaner than anything you get from the store or a restaurant and I don't like to ruin good meat.

I enjoy remoras from time to time. I don't catch many of them so I don't get it often, but if I net a big drum I'll usually get a few.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

eym_sirius said:


> *People turning up their noses at remoras should certainly take a second look at farm-raised tilapia! *
> 
> *Is this a good time to mention the eating habits of swine? It doesn't seem to keep a lot of people from eating pork! *
> 
> *I say - just be cautious and fully cook your food. And live.*


Seriously this ^ Especially the tilapia part. Did a couple research papers on them and wont even touch them anymore.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I bet if we chunk up the illustrious red snapper and then pinch loaf over the side they'd eat it too.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

ha, too funny


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried using remoras for cut bait, Couldn't get anything to bite it. Has anybody else had any luck using it for bait?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

eym_sirius said:


> *It's mostly to experience life for myself instead of forming my opinions based on the what other people say about it, even though they admit they've never tried it.*
> 
> *Since it's unlikely that we'll find ourselves in survival situations, why not live and experience new things? I endorse the pursuit of variety, unless it's just not your thing. *
> 
> *I think that probably people are less afraid of the fish than they are of someone saying something to them about the fish!*


It's not that. I eaten some strange dishes all over South America. I just never had the desire to try a remora since there are so many other fish species that I find more appealing.

For the sake of variety, here's a recipe I found on the internet. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/490240-how-to-cook-remora/


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

1bandit said:


> I tried using remoras for cut bait, Couldn't get anything to bite it. Has anybody else had any luck using it for bait?


Nope. Never had any takers. Same with whiting, no takers.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

There is a lot of fish that will eat anything. red fish are bottom feeders just like catfish. some sharks urine through their skin and people still eat them. I believe most people judge by opinion or looks. I have ate saltwater sail cat and I was shocked how good it was.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> WOW. so how did u get over the smell those things stink like hell? I heard a story one time of one eating a persons turd, no thanks.


Ever clean a Mahi? They stink worse than any fish I can remember!!!!

What a fish or any other human food item eats and or smells like has zero to do with how it does as table fare. Case in point: nothing eats such a nasty diet as crabs, lobsters, crawdads, and such, and they are high dollar offerings at any restaurant and are to die for good!!!!


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

capt'n slim said:


> WOW. so how did u get over the smell those things stink like hell? I heard a story one time of one eating a persons turd, no thanks.


 
I hate to be the one to break it to everyone, but I remember years ago fishing out of Biloxi we had Cobia all around my uncles boat and someone flushed the head. I saw a 60 lb. Cobia slowly swim by and suck down a turd like a tic-tac.:thumbup:


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

That's not entirely true sail, sometimes they pick up an essence of their main prey items. Sheepshead, for example, have a somewhat sweeter meat due to the crustacean diet. On the flip side, catfish and mullet can get muddy tasting depending on the bottom conditions that they reside on. 

I have to agree with you though, the nastiest food items out there are often the tastiest.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

sea hoss said:


> I hate to be the one to break it to everyone, but I remember years ago fishing out of Biloxi we had Cobia all around my uncles boat and someone flushed the head. I saw a 60 lb. Cobia slowly swim by and suck down a turd like a tic-tac.:thumbup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

sea hoss said:


> I hate to be the one to break it to everyone, but I remember years ago fishing out of Biloxi we had Cobia all around my uncles boat and someone flushed the head. I saw a 60 lb. Cobia slowly swim by and suck down a turd like a tic-tac.:thumbup:


But they wont eat a $15 jig?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I may start fishing with a turd lure if all these fish are sucking them down.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

According to the app I have..... Gulf of Mexico fishery management council, you click information, and has an item listed as food quality= unknown, not commonly eaten.
That's the answer I personally would go with


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*remora sushi*



eym_sirius said:


> *It's mostly to experience life for myself instead of forming my opinions based on the what other people say about it, even though they admit they've never tried it.*
> 
> *Since it's unlikely that we'll find ourselves in survival situations, why not live and experience new things? I endorse the pursuit of variety, unless it's just not your thing. *
> 
> *I think that probably people are less afraid of the fish than they are of someone saying something to them about the fish!*


I salute you for being brave enough to try it and even braver for admitting it on here hell we could possibly stave off world hunger because theres appears to be an endless supply of them anytime I put out a chum bag or menhaden oil drip. Sail cat is a little hard to clean but compare it to freshwater channel cat and Im old enough to remember when triggerfish was considered a trash fish and they smell and slimy as heck. Had an older guy tell me about saving up old bottle caps and tossing a handful over one side of the boat to attract the triggers waiting til they were almost out of sight then dropping down theyre baits on opposite side of boat to get past them and to the red snapper,now its come to 2 fish pp and a season.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

BY Ryan said:


> That's not entirely true sail, sometimes they pick up an essence of their main prey items. Sheepshead, for example, have a somewhat sweeter meat due to the crustacean diet. On the flip side, catfish and mullet can get muddy tasting depending on the bottom conditions that they reside on.
> 
> I have to agree with you though, the nastiest food items out there are often the tastiest.


All cats and mullet don't taste that way though, and nobody knows why some get that muddy, algae smell and taste. Heck, I've caught stripers that smelled the whole kitchen up with that odor and taste when cooked and had to throw them out, and striper are usually right up there wish the best eating fish around!!!

I have a friend who is a research scientist and also worked on this problem for years on a government grant. He and his sizable crew never figured it out. Some of them taken from the same water taste muddy, some don't.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> It's not that. I eaten some strange dishes all over South America. I just never had the desire to try a remora since there are so many other fish species that I find more appealing.
> 
> For the sake of variety, here's a recipe I found on the internet.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/490240-how-to-cook-remora/


I'm wondering about the remoras that this particular author prepared. The description is nothing like what I found when I processed the remora earlier this week. It wasn't oily at all and there was absolutely no aftertaste. It wasn't rubbery from cooking it thoroughly, either. No strong taste, nothing unappealing about it at all! 

If anyone wants to give it a try, you can do what I did, which is to be prepared to ditch the whole thing if the fillets don't look right. I was pleasantly surprised at how excellent it turned out! 

Has anyone else tried a "trash fish"? Bonita? Jack? Ladyfish? I'll give them a try, too, sometime this summer!


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Interesting read even though it is an old post. We were just talking about this today wondering if they tasted OK. Years ago folks would not eat snook... used them for farm fertilizer. In my opinion it's one of the best tasting fish out there. Now they are heavily regulated.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

RonA said:


> Interesting read even though it is an old post. We were just talking about this today wondering if they tasted OK. Years ago folks would not eat snook... used them for farm fertilizer. In my opinion it's one of the best tasting fish out there. Now they are heavily regulated.


That's like the trigger fish. Now there is a season, and it's closed because they are becoming endangered just like the red snapper.


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> The majority of America thinks it's nasty to eat a Mullet, as well...


 The majority in Houston is right. The mullet there are not edible. I saw some big schools when I first moved there and told my buddy that I was going to catch some to fry. He told me that the locals don’t eat them. I laughed and said they don’t know what they’re missing. After my first bite I almost puked. Tasted like mud and had the consistency of sand. Anybody else try Texas mullet?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Rustifaro said:


> The majority in Houston is right. The mullet there are not edible. I saw some big schools when I first moved there and told my buddy that I was going to catch some to fry. He told me that the locals don&#146;t eat them. I laughed and said they don&#146;t know what they&#146;re missing. After my first bite I almost puked. Tasted like mud and had the consistency of sand. Anybody else try Texas mullet?


Same as the mullet in Louisiana. When I moved here I thought there was something wrong with everyone because mullet was sold everywhere.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

this thread reminds me of what a dj here in Louisville on the ol Waky radio station said once. Bill Bailey the duke of Louisville (as he was called) said the best way to prepare a Carp was to nail it on a board; let it hang that way for a couple of hours; then bring it inside remove the Carp from the board throw it away then fry and eat the board:chef::chef::chef:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I eat Sailcat all the time and really like it. Gut, cut the head off right after catching and soak in ice and water for 24 hours. Fillet, skin, cut out the bloodline and I fry them up crispy just like freshwater cats. Taste's the very same to me.

Tried to offer some to BeerItSelf but we know he won't eat anything other than 5-star food. ;o)


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> I eat Sailcat all the time and really like it. Gut, cut the head off right after catching and soak in ice and water for 24 hours. Fillet, skin, cut out the bloodline and I fry them up crispy just like freshwater cats. Taste's the very same to me. Tried to offer some to BeerItSelf but we know he won't eat anything other than 5-star food. ;o)


I settle for 4-star occasionally. I also didn't eat mullet for the first 5 years I lived here. In Louisiana mullet are trash fish that no one dares to eat. Still hesitant to eat a sailcat. I feel they're better used for crab bait.


----------

